# BMQ St. Jean Quebec Jan 2011



## HfxRod (12 Aug 2010)

who's coming with me


----------



## adahmani (17 Aug 2010)

not me


----------



## Roughneck_JRico (10 Sep 2010)

Shipping out on the 8th with you bro!

Nick Betts from Halifax, NS
Army - Combat Engineer


----------



## FyroniK (4 Nov 2010)

So they are starting platoons at st. jean and borden on the exact same day? odd


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2010)

What is so odd about that.  Two different locations can't by chance do something at the same time.  I just sucked in a lung full of air.  Did you do the same?










I know that somewhere, someone has also decided that it is time to go get a beer.


----------



## jwecrane (18 Nov 2010)

looks like I'm in too...CFRC Toronto has had me first in Borden, and then St. Jean, but wherever I am, green is good, and the people that I am with are the best...

armor rocks...


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Nov 2010)

All the boys including myself from the BMQ in Borden, starting on 10 Jan have been switched to start BMQ in St Jean on the 17th.


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Nov 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> All the boys including myself from the BMQ in Borden starting on 10 Jan have been switched to start BMQ in St Jean on the 17th.


----------



## kkramar (19 Nov 2010)

I got switched to St Jean from borden. But my file manager said I'm still slotted for January 10th.


----------



## jwecrane (19 Nov 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> All the boys including myself from the BMQ in Borden, starting on 10 Jan have been switched to start BMQ in St Jean on the 17th.



guess that they're trying to freeze us out in Quebec...I was south of Quebec City last Feb, in -30 degrees C...no sh*t...

thanks for the info Rafterman...that helps explain it...and kramer...

good luck to us all...


armour rocks...


----------



## Rafterman1 (20 Nov 2010)

FB Group 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=141085139260452


----------



## Brian27 (21 Nov 2010)

i am shipping out on the 8th as well see ya all there


----------



## kemp1 (23 Nov 2010)

I still haven't got a call telling me the date of my enrollment but a couple of months ago my file manager told me i was leaving the 8Th, should i be concerned?


----------



## kkramar (27 Nov 2010)

> I still haven't got a call telling me the date of my enrollment but a couple of months ago my file manager told me i was leaving the 8Th, should i be concerned?



I didn't wait for the call, once I heard people in my group were getting switched, I called my file manager and she confirmed I was going to St. Jean. 

I suggest just calling your file manager.


----------



## Veovius (28 Nov 2010)

I got switched as well, from Borden Jan 15 to St. Jean Jan 17th.


----------



## Rafterman1 (10 Dec 2010)

Can we wear non-issued knee pads during BMQ?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2010)

No.


----------



## FyroniK (25 Dec 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Can we wear non-issued knee pads during BMQ?



If they fit under your uniform without being noticeable, then yes. But I doubt you would get away with wearing them all day long, surely you would have to adjust throughout the day or etc, making it a hassle that noone would want to see you doing.


----------

